# Bat Sling



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

The next shooter in my superhero line. The bands are from Walmart.


----------



## jbradt (Nov 23, 2015)

It's the slingshot this forum needs, but not the one it deserves. =)

Awesome!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I like it.. my son would love it


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Can you shoot arows from it like it is


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Right on!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Holy great slingshot Batman!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

rockslinger said:


> Holy great slingshot Batman!


This one made my wife laugh!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Got too love a comic book hero.....Nice shooter..*

*OM*


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice, you gotta do Robin, now.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Love it! Showed some Batman fans at work and they went nuts!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> Nice, you gotta do Robin, now.


Holy heck Ban Man!!! How did I not think of that!!!!! That will be forth coming!!! I'll have to remember the bottle opener :naughty:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

StretchandEat said:


> Can you shoot arows from it like it is


that was similar to my first thought, " i bet you can shoot arrows off the top of his head, it looks like an arrow rest."


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Imperial said:


> StretchandEat said:
> 
> 
> > Can you shoot arows from it like it is
> ...


that's my thoughts


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

That is so cool... Does ammo clear The Batman's cowl?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

StretchandEat said:


> Can you shoot arows from it like it is


Possibly. But not too accurately I imagine. The arrow wouldn't sit on the cowl horns well and the wings would likely shred the bands. It will need to be shot like a PFS.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> StretchandEat said:
> 
> 
> > Can you shoot arows from it like it is
> ...


nothing wrong with that


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

ShootnCoastie said:


> That is so cool... Does ammo clear The Batman's cowl?


I shot it gangsta with a twist and a tweak a few times. Worked fine. Not the worlds most comfortable shooter however.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I ain't feeling it on this one brother. Batman's played homey. Aquaman would get all up in it. I hate to think what Underdog would do...

I know she's OTT but Mr. Wayne's noodle is in jeopardy, and by the law of Ipso-Facto, so is my grill, especially after tall-boy #4. You've set the bar awfully high in this material YSYEO. When I see trouble I am not slow, It's hip, hip, hip, and away I go!

Robin? Please.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

If you press those 2 white bottoms on the forks a venom dart will come out of the bottom of the slingshot!! :rofl:

Great job, every time better!!

Take care and see you for the next super hero!

Volp


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Fun stuff, liking the bumblebee yellow/black contrast. What would you come up with for Super Girl?*


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So cool 
how about a Cape 
( to Protect the hands ? )
 and the ammo belt with smoke bombs etc.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Cool


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

My daughter is Batman crazy just showed her it and she said thats for me  She's away to school with her batman boys briefs, what a girl lol.


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Amazing!

Just waiting for the Green Lantern! :king:

B)

Rip


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

We wanna see Robin too, Matt... You are so imaginative...I would never have even imagined this slingshot. Good idea to leave the thickness planer score marks on the surface...gives it a sleek sort of, well, Bat Man air.

Again, yer something else on these super hero series... way to go Matt. And the matching rubber and lanyard complete the set.

After the super hero series, what's next? Walt Disney!!! That would keep you busy for years. Or the other real and pseudo hero series... Davy Crockett, Dan'l Boone, Jim Bowie, Lone Ranger, Silver and Tonto (a trio of SSs), Hop Along Cassidy, Buck Rogers, Tom Corbit Space Cadet,Chuck Connors AKA Rifleman, Richard Boone AKA Paladin, Annie Oakley (gotta do some for the gals ya know), Johnny Yuma, The Cartwrights AKA Ponderosa on and on

Just a nightmare to plague you, LOL


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Robin deploy the Bat Sling. Mr. Freeze is about to have a shattering experience


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Dayhiker said:


> Nice, you gotta do Robin, now.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

dude you're a genius. bravo.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

respectfully i'm having to disagree with the request of a robin slingshot. i have a better suggestion-










the green and purple would look awesome !


----------

